

Hackers run up debt for PlayStation user - jkaljundi
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/04/28/3202046.htm

======
StringyBob
It's going to be interesting to see how many claims of credit card fraud get
blamed (rightly or wrongly) on PSN. A quick google estimated the chance of
fraud at about 5% of users per year
([http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/7619502...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/7619502/internet-use-increases-chances-of-card-fraud.html)).

Stretching the stats, that means around _75,000 people a week_ who used PSN
could be fraud victims. I'm not saying anything about cause and effect, but
Sony are going to get a huge amount of blame regardless - if a card is used,
there's a good chance you'll blame PSN.

It would be interesting if there are a slew of Sony-related fraud stories, but
it turns out that the CC numbers weren't actually stolen / in a usable form!

